# Sirius Home Distribution/DBS Kit



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

I've got one of these:

http://www.tss-radio.com/sirius-home-signal-distribution-kit-with-dbs-combiner-p-5621.html

that was recommended in another thread, but now that I have it, I have a couple questions.

I had thought the combiner (dbs/sirius antenna) had the power spigot, but it turns out the 'splitter' part of it (where the radio receiver and sat receiver are) is wher in injects power. I'm a bit confused, won't that power interfere with the dbs power?

I'm looking at the power wall-wart, and it says 15 and 20VDC. I tried pluming in the combiner/splitter, like a 'standard' dbs/ota diplexer, and the satellite signal doesn't 'pass through'. Of course, this was without any power applied, but maybe it's required...!

Anyway, I'd sure like if anyone has this kind of setup, working, I'd sure like to know. I've got it all kinda 'set up' on a test bench, before I install it all 'for real', and can swap thing around easily. BTW, I have a SWM feed I want to put it on, so it's not (frequency wise) anywhere near the Sirius freqs (2300Mhz). So THAT part shouldn't be a problem, I'm just a bit concerned about 'power'.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## WillieWildcat (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a combiner/splitter setup, but the one thing I did have to install was a powered multiswitch outside with the combiner. The powered multiswitch was needed to keep the signal from the dish degrading and causing problems with the dish tuners.

I have the powered splitter installed inside.

I have a Terk outdoor Sirius antenna installed on the same post as the dbs dish.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

From your setup (dbs) it appears to be an older Ku only; mine is Ku/Ka, with the SWM feeder (and also has powered multiswitch as well).

I messaged someone else, who basically ran into the same problems I did, the device simply doesn't work with any 'newer' DirecTV systems (newer as in post 2000) and appears to be aimed more at DISH. I'll be taking the things apart in the next couple of weeks and see if there's a way it'll work with DirecTV as it exists today. 

But thanks.


----------



## WillieWildcat (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm, it very well could be the fact that the Ku/Ka dish would make the dbs signals behave differently.

I have a JVI Trunkline 4x8 Powered Multi-Switch (35TRDTV48) btw.

I can guess that the combiner/splitter isn't set up for the extra bandwidth.


----------

